# I Need Help With Physiology



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

the profs for 1st year mbbs are 28 days away.i have covered biochem and anatomy except for its 3 annoying little children-GA, histo n embryo- but even they are almost half done. but what worries me the most is physio...... the fat guyton book is really lengthy and i have been warned by the teachers and some seniors that the shortcut books wont help with the concepts and hence the mcqs........so how should i cover it? its not like i didnt touch guyton uptill now. i just am unable to retain all the information it has. some of the info always slips out of my mind and i mess up my tests especially mcqs. so any ideas on how to have longer lasting concepts in physio?


----------

